# stool guaiac



## rosa.panchyshyn@gmail.com (Dec 13, 2011)

When a patient comes in for a physical, our physicians do a single screening stool guaiac test.  CPT 82270 specifies consecutive collected specimens with single determination, so we cannot use that code, but 82272 says 1-3 simultaneous determinations performed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening.  Does anyone know if we can use 82272 with a screening diagnosis and have the patient sign an ABN, or do we have to consider the single determination a bundled service?


----------



## ajs (Dec 13, 2011)

rosa.panchyshyn@pardeehospital.org said:


> When a patient comes in for a physical, our physicians do a single screening stool guaiac test.  CPT 82270 specifies consecutive collected specimens with single determination, so we cannot use that code, but 82272 says 1-3 simultaneous determinations performed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening.  Does anyone know if we can use 82272 with a screening diagnosis and have the patient sign an ABN, or do we have to consider the single determination a bundled service?



The 82270 is intended for use with the cards the patient is sent home with to obtain 3 separate samples and send it back in.  82272 is not for colorectal screening..so can't use that one.  And 82274 is not guaiac...so not that one.  Pretty much if your provider does the one test in the office, it is included in the fee for the visit.


----------



## drpatel.5225@gmail.com (Aug 18, 2020)

I work at a pediatric gastroenterology office or doc wants to do this test on some of our patients can I bill for it and how? Can someone help please.


----------

